# nur ein benutzer gleichzeitig / locking mechanismus



## Fugu (5. Mrz 2007)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein serversocket und ein applet, mit dem man eine datei auf meinem server öffnen und ändern kann. mein problem ist jetzt, dass immer nur ein benutzer gleichzeitig auf die datei zugreifen können soll. wie kann man so einen  locking mechanismus bauen? 

danke schonmal!


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mrz 2007)

na ich finds ja erstmal schwieriger, überhaupt mehrere User gleichzeitig auf einem Server agieren zu lassen..

aber wenn das geschafft ist dann kapsele jede Art von Funktionalität in einem Objekt,
und den Zugriff steuerst du mit Java-Monitoren,
das Stichwort ist synchronized, 
wenn du das kennst ist eigentlich alles klar?
wenn nicht ist es müßig, hier halb Java zu erklären, lies bitte erstmal in einem Lehrbuch deiner Wahl


----------



## Bwana (12. Mrz 2007)

vielleicht schaust du dir mal java.util.concurrent z.B. Semaphore bzw. java.util.concurrent.locks in der API an. Sind einige schöne Beispiele zu wechselseitigem Ausschluss dabei. Vielleicht hilfts dir weiter...

mfg


----------



## Doktor Ruff (20. Mrz 2007)

Oder mach einfach eine Lockdatei in dem selben Verzeichnis. 

Mit anderen Worten erstelle einfach eine [Dateiname].lock sobald eine Dateioperation auf die entsprechende Datei gemacht wird. Jedesmal vor einer Dateioperation sollte natürlich geprüft werden ob es eine entsprechende Lock-Datei schon gibt.

Sehr unschön eigentlich aber einfach umzusetzen.


----------

